# BudLights Bud room



## Budlight (Mar 3, 2017)

Some pics of what I got going on these days let me know what you think  :48:












Some sour diesel and white cookie


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 3, 2017)

:clap:  very nice setup.  Nice and clean.  Keep doing what ya doing.  They seem to :heart: it


tcabs


----------



## Kraven (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow, from sat's to hybrids you a got a bit of each in almost every phase. Really an impressive operation BL. Great work man.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking great Bud!  Are you running 2 plants in each 27 gal tote?


----------



## Budlight (Mar 3, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Wow, from sat's to hybrids you a got a bit of each in almost every phase. Really an impressive operation BL. Great work man.



 Thank you so much man I really look up to you so your compliments really mean a lot to me


----------



## Budlight (Mar 3, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Looking great Bud!  Are you running 2 plants in each 27 gal tote?



 Thank you for the compliment I greatly appreciate It I run 5 in each one in the veg room and 2 in each one the flower room


----------



## umbra (Mar 4, 2017)

:headbang2::48:


----------



## Budlight (Mar 4, 2017)

umbra said:


> :headbang2::48:



Thanks buddy :48:


----------



## Budlight (Mar 4, 2017)

Few more pics I took today this one is my headband raspberry Kush









This one is my white widow








And this one is my Mendocino purp 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snook (Mar 5, 2017)

I see sum damn phat BUDS everywhere dude! Some quality smoke coming your way


----------



## Kraven (Mar 5, 2017)

Looking really epic bro. Buds look super tasty....wont be long now. Good work.


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 5, 2017)

BL, good job, frosty deliciousness there.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2017)

Great looking garden! Looks like some lil trees. Good growing!


----------



## zem (Mar 5, 2017)

ooh yeah! Nice grow Bud


----------



## Budlight (Mar 8, 2017)

Took a few pics yesterday when I was chopping 





Some BB King

Some headband raspberry Kush









Some of Giggy's white widow






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight (Mar 8, 2017)

One last one of the headband raspberry Kush






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven (Mar 8, 2017)

Really nice work man. Nice looking harvest...i would def hit it fosure


----------



## Budlight (Mar 8, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Really nice work man. Nice looking harvest...i would def hit it fosure



 Thanks buddy like I said I owe a lot of it to you if it wasn't for your help I would still be two steps backwards just hope one day I'll be able to repay the favour  if by chance you don't pick up that night shade let me know and I'll send you  some of mine  :48:


----------



## AGuy (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice gardening sir!!


----------



## yarddog (Mar 8, 2017)

looking good budlight, i don't get around much. figured i needed to drop by and have a look see.  i see you are rocking and rolling. very nice garden


----------



## Kraven (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks BL....I'm gonna have to get off my arse and at the very least get a grip of beans to put into the vault. Gonna hit a type 2 pheno of NS with 88 - G13 H/P and the resulting F1's will be the base of my breeding project....from there it's where the traits take me. My first goal is simply to add weight and potency to the NS. Secondly I want to try to isolate the terp pinine and try to increase it's production. Thirdly, I want to improve on the earthy taste of NS and H/P...so many years of selective breeding rests on the simple task of getting verified BF NS beans and starting the project before they retire the line....when I finish, the world will know Kraven and his Krypt-O-Nyte.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow did the BB King ever change colour after being in the jar for a few days


----------



## Budlight (Mar 9, 2017)

Barneys pineapple chunk sure turned out awfully light and fluffy







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven (Mar 9, 2017)

Was it on the edge or did it have a small root system? I have never ran it so cant really be of help.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 9, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Was it on the edge or did it have a small root system? I have never ran it so cant really be of help.



 How did super good root system I think the plant just didn't like me I'm not gonna lie though smoked a joint of it last night got halfway through and ended up having a nap haven't had that happen in a long time


----------



## Kraven (Mar 9, 2017)

Hmm I look into that, most of their gear is solid...maybe a heavy sat leaning hybrid ?
Interesting though


----------



## Budlight (Mar 13, 2017)

Took a few pics today of what's going on

Some clones I took yesterday the front 2 are sour diesel the next 2 rows are white cookie and the last row is some white OG






This one is some sour diesel on the right one white cookie in the front left and a deep chunk in the back






A quick one of the Mendocino purp





Another quick one of the deep chunk Man I love this one have to say it's definitely one of my favourites






A quick one of my white widow doing it's thing


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2017)

Really impressive, nice work brother.


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice work 

:48:


----------



## Budlight (Mar 13, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Really impressive, nice work brother.



Thanks buddy  hope you're having an excellent day man I've just been an outlet in the bud room cleaning away  just noticed the purple and the deep chunk snuck up on me  looks like I'll be putting them into flush pretty quick here


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Barneys pineapple chunk sure turned out awfully light and fluffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i grew pineapple chunk outdoors for 4 or 5 years it was mold resistant. i was always pleased until i grew it indoors. the buds were like strings of small dense pearls. bag appeal sucked big..


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 18, 2017)

Omg fast and furious with it.   Im loving your private smoke    the headband kush looms huge.  I bet is super potent too.   Way to go buddy. Keep stacking the turkey bags or jars.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks man couldn't of done it with  out the help of the great people here


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 18, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Thanks man couldn't of done it with  out the help of the great people here



I know what u mean.   Great place for help


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 19, 2017)

BL, your girls are looking beautiful, those bb king buds are huge.  The ww also looking great, good job.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 20, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> BL, your girls are looking beautiful, those bb king buds are huge.  The ww also looking great, good job.



  Thanks buddy greatly appreciate the compliments


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 20, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Took a few pics today of what's going on
> 
> Some clones I took yesterday the front 2 are sour diesel the next 2 rows are white cookie and the last row is some white OG
> 
> ...



Beautiful plants! Where did you get your Deep Chunk?


----------



## Budlight (Mar 20, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Beautiful plants! Where did you get your Deep Chunk?



 I really wish I could remember the person's name it was someone from cannetics  back in the day  I think they might have sent me my headband raspberry Kush  as well and let me tell you I can't thank them enough so I really wish I could remember who they were and how to get in contact with them


----------



## Budlight (Mar 20, 2017)

Bombbudpuffa this is what she looks like when you crack her open







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesso (Mar 20, 2017)

Frosty...looks nice


----------



## Budlight (Mar 20, 2017)

Lesso said:


> Frosty...looks nice



 Thanks buddy hope you're having a good day so far


----------



## Budlight (Mar 20, 2017)

So I've been playing around with some of these LED chips I got building a light for the baby room this is how it's turning out so far I like the fact that it's completely dimmable and Superbright just hope they like it all I have left to do is finish up cleaning the wires up in a new coat of paint and she's going to look Beautiful  it's 2' x 4' and the LED chips or 50 W 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umbra (Mar 20, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, the headband raspberry kush is zoolander's work.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 20, 2017)

umbra said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the headband raspberry kush is zoolander's work.



 I would sure like to thank him for it if it is she is the frostiest  Monster and a decent producer


----------



## Budlight (Mar 21, 2017)

Got the new girls home and all tucked in to quarantine I got the pink Kush purple Kush OG Kush and Bubba Kush







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGuy (Mar 21, 2017)

Green is such a fantastic color!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow...looking good buddy, can't wait to see you put these through their paces. All very fine selections, green mojo man.


----------



## Budlight (Mar 22, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Wow...looking good buddy, can't wait to see you put these through their paces. All very fine selections, green mojo man.



 Thank you for the compliment man I'm pretty excited to see them in action myself  The pink is supposed to be a tetraploid


----------



## Budlight (Mar 30, 2017)

Figured I'd throw up some pics  White cookie on the left sour diesel on the right and a quick snapshot of the deep chunk I sure wish I could get a better picture under these lights


----------



## Budlight (Mar 30, 2017)

I'll be honest I don't think there is anything I would change about the deep chunk she is such an incredible plant very potent extremely tasty and a really have producer like really what more could a person ask for  I can guarantee this is one plant I will always have


----------



## Kraven (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks like thunder man, better hold onto your seat when you rip some of that.....nice work man. :aok:


----------



## Budlight (Mar 30, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Looks like thunder man, better hold onto your seat when you rip some of that.....nice work man. :aok:



 Thanks buddy I let her go a little longer till everything was  mostly  Amber hopefully she's got some bedtime kick


----------



## mrcane (Mar 30, 2017)

Very nice work my friend, you are sure rocking it....:48:.....


----------



## yarddog (Mar 30, 2017)

budlight got it going on!!


----------



## Budlight (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks Mrcane  and dog  greatly appreciate your compliments and stopping in and checking stuff out hope you guys are having an excellent day so far :48:


----------



## Budlight (Mar 30, 2017)

Decided to take a couple pictures of the white widow and one of the Mendocino purp as they're drying I really need to get a Camera


----------



## billy2thumbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Dude those look great

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight (Mar 31, 2017)

billy2thumbs said:


> Dude those look great
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk



Thanks my friend  thank you for stopping in  hope you're having an excellent Friday


----------



## Budlight (Apr 1, 2017)

Figured I'd throw up a few pics of the deep chunk I took down today






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice work, looks candy coated to me :48:


----------



## Budlight (Apr 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Very nice work, looks candy coated to me :48:



 Thanks buddy she looks like the best that I've done yet I can't wait to smoke some of it


----------



## Guano (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow!!


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 2, 2017)

love great porn pics! very good job bud!


----------



## Budlight (Apr 2, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> love great porn pics! very good job bud!



 Thank you very much man I hope you're having an excellent evening so far


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 2, 2017)

Looking great budlight!


----------



## Budlight (Apr 2, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looking great budlight!



 Thanks buddy  greatly appreciate it check your inbox


----------



## Budlight (Apr 4, 2017)

Well I guess it's time to go out and test out these new LEDs see how things go


----------



## Budlight (Apr 4, 2017)

Got some pics as the light turned on this morning first one is sour diesel second one white cookie third one white OG






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven (Apr 4, 2017)

Looking good BL. :aok:


----------



## Budlight (Apr 4, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Looking good BL. :aok:



 Thanks buddy had a pretty crazy day doing yard work so I didn't get a chance to put those lights up I sure hope I get to get them up tomorrow :48:


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2017)

Dam I need to get out the O.F.C. more often !-- Bud I didn't even know U had a grow journal ! -- I'm bout to have to do some PVC engineering too ! --I like the way U use the boxes  Bud !--Looks like the weed thinks so too !-- Ya doing something right that's  for sure !


----------



## Budlight (Apr 9, 2017)

Keef said:


> Dam I need to get out the O.F.C. more often !-- Bud I didn't even know U had a grow journal ! -- I'm bout to have to do some PVC engineering too ! --I like the way U use the boxes  Bud !--Looks like the weed thinks so too !-- Ya doing something right that's  for sure !



 Thanks for stopping my friend  yeah I'm really liking the boxes I think I'm going to add two more tomorrow they seem to be working well as long as you don't let them get  too big  everyone's  in a while you'll throw that new strain in there and they get a little crazy on you but that's part of the fun I guess


----------



## Budlight (Apr 10, 2017)

And the transition begins







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven (Apr 10, 2017)

Looking good :aok:


----------



## Budlight (Apr 11, 2017)

Got some stuff today so I can start my light just waiting for six more strips to show up kind of excited hopefully it turns out good


----------



## Kraven (Apr 11, 2017)

Looking good so far. :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2017)

Everything looks outstanding budlight. Anxious to see what you do with the strips.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 12, 2017)

Omg    the ish kooks nice.  Set up n all.   GREEN MOJO bud


----------



## Budlight (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks guys your complements mean a lot that's what keeps giving me the drive to do better got a little bit more done on the light today shouldn't be too much longer before it's up and running :48:






Quick shot of the white OG


----------



## Budlight (Apr 17, 2017)

Got a whole bunch of work done on my new light today everything is all fabed up a little bit of filing left to do on the uv light switch then it's time to build the wiring harness and then  put on the bridgelux eb series 4 foot  strips   I sure can't wait to put the 

                                                        the budlight 

into action  :48:


----------



## WoodHippy (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey Bud If it works as good as it looks. Very nice clean job. And your plant look Stellar.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 17, 2017)

Powder coat the light and you got yourself a store bought.   Looking forward to seeing it fire up.


----------



## Budlight (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the compliment guys it's  supposed to be just as powerful as one of my 1000 HPS lights   Fingers crossed it is and buddy's not pulling my leg  i'm into it so far for about 500 bucks and I put a lot of work into this baby yard dog I think I'm going to spray it  with some silver metal flakes and Some  House of colours  candy green


----------



## Kraven (Apr 17, 2017)

Damn fine work BL....If it goes well I may be interested in a BudLight myself


----------



## Budlight (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Kraven  I should have it fired up by Friday  i'm still waiting for a few strips and the 2 uv bulbs to come in the mail  have a safe trip out there keep us posted on what kind of fun we're missing


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 17, 2017)

Very nice Bud


----------



## Budlight (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks dr  you're having a good evening buddy


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 22, 2017)

wow! am following along. looks killer!


----------



## Budlight (Apr 25, 2017)

Took a few pictures of the white cookie on the sour diesel today they look like they're flushing nicely











This one's the sour diesel


----------



## umbra (Apr 25, 2017)

nice bud, Bud


----------



## Budlight (Apr 25, 2017)

umbra said:


> nice bud, Bud



 Thank you so much umbra I greatly appreciate the compliment hope you're having an excellent evening so far


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 26, 2017)

O my. Those girls are very photogenic Budlight. Keep it waaaay up


----------



## Kraven (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow, looking epic man. Bud she is a looker fosure


----------



## Budlight (Apr 26, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Wow, looking epic man. Bud she is a looker fosure



 Thanks buddy I greatly appreciate the compliment it does really mean a lot coming from you not to mention I couldn't do this without your help :48:


----------



## Budlight (Apr 27, 2017)

Did some cleaning up in the baby room today getting ready to make some more big changes in there


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice set up dude


----------



## Budlight (Apr 27, 2017)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> Nice set up dude



 Thanks man still lots of upgrading and work to do on everything  for some reason all of a sudden this room likes to be pushing like 60% humidity and running 20s for temperature  so I think I'm going to hook up three arduinos  One to each room so I can monitor my humidity and temperature control fonts to turn them on and off watch my pH levels in my reservoirs and run an automated Doser that way if I have to add pH down I can without even going into the rooms  this will all be done from my phone and the nice part is it's only about 50 bucks a room to set up


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 27, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Thanks man still lots of upgrading and work to do on everything  for some reason all of a sudden this room likes to be pushing like 60% humidity and running 20s for temperature  so I think I'm going to hook up three arduinos  One to each room so I can monitor my humidity and temperature control fonts to turn them on and off watch my pH levels in my reservoirs and run an automated Doser that way if I have to add pH down I can without even going into the rooms  this will all be done from my phone and the nice part is it's only about 50 bucks a room to set up



That's raw.  $50 only


----------



## Budlight (Apr 27, 2017)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> That's raw.  $50 only



 Yeah I was pretty surprised the most expensive part is the pH sensor which is about 30 bucks the arduino was 10 bucks  and the humidity and temperature sensors were like 2 bucks and the relays are like 5 bucks to 10 bucks and the iPhone or android app to run everything is free


----------



## Kraven (Apr 27, 2017)

Very nice BL, really got a bunch done while i was out playing.


----------



## Budlight (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks kraving I still have lots to do though if I want to come out and play with the big boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight (Apr 27, 2017)

So I got a little impatient today and took one of the branches off of the sour diesel I really can't wait to puff on some of this


----------



## yarddog (Apr 27, 2017)

nice bud, bud.    whatcha doing with them tires?       
is that the light you was working on?


----------



## Budlight (Apr 27, 2017)

yarddog said:


> nice bud, bud.    whatcha doing with them tires?
> is that the light you was working on?



 I think those tires keep having babies hahaha  some of them fit stuff I've never ever owned  those lights are just some Phillips  Second generation  I had to do some cleanup on the veg room  so I haven't had a chance to finish my new light off yet


----------



## Budlight (May 1, 2017)

Couple more pics of the white cookie and then the sour diesel few more days and they should be done





















A quick one of the white OG she starting to do her thing


----------



## Kraven (May 1, 2017)

Looks good BL. I def hit it with ya


----------



## Budlight (May 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Looks good BL. I def hit it with ya



 Thanks man I snuck a bud of the sour diesel I have hanging up she really  messed  with me I was not expecting it  Hahaha


----------



## grass hopper (May 4, 2017)

can never get enough good porn pics. nice job bud!!


----------



## Budlight (May 4, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> can never get enough good porn pics. nice job bud!!



 Thank you for the compliment my friend


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 4, 2017)

Such nice buds, something to aspire to...I'm hopeful that one day I'll grow something nice like that.


----------



## Budlight (May 5, 2017)

Taking down some white cookies watching the Weed nerds


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2017)

Looking good bud !


----------



## yarddog (May 5, 2017)

nice bud Bud!!


----------



## umbra (May 5, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Taking down some white cookies watching the Weed nerds



I liked his seed counting machine


----------



## Budlight (May 5, 2017)

umbra said:


> I liked his seed counting machine



 I will have to agree with you man that thing is super cool definitely beats the hell out of counting five seeds out a time


----------



## Budlight (May 5, 2017)

Thank you for the compliments everyone I greatly appreciate it hope everyone is having a good morning so far


----------



## Budlight (May 5, 2017)

Here's a quick shot of some sour diesel I took down last night


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2017)

Looking good brother!


----------



## Budlight (May 5, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Looking good brother!



Thanks man I greatly appreciate the compliment I sure can't wait to try some it looks so tasty


----------



## Budlight (May 8, 2017)

The wife got me this cool little Seed container last night


----------



## Kraven (May 8, 2017)

Nice, I have to get my vault out and go through it, got a bunch of beans and have gifted a bunch so need to reconcile.


----------



## Budlight (May 8, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Nice, I have to get my vault out and go through it, got a bunch of beans and have gifted a bunch so need to reconcile.



some thing tells me your going to be there for a bit you better twist a few be for you start that mission :48:


----------



## Kraven (May 8, 2017)

Yea, was gonna grab them a bit ago and convinced myself it could wait


----------



## Budlight (May 13, 2017)

Couple pics of the kitty that the wife decided to keep out of the three that we found the other day this little girl was written in the alley she was only about two weeks old her eyes probably just opened















Something tells me she's not feeling having her picture taken the wife named her Luna


----------



## Kraven (May 13, 2017)

Wife say's awwwww.....me too


----------



## Budlight (May 13, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Wife say's awwwww.....me too



 Thanks man I can't believe how independent she is for such a little kitty


----------



## Budlight (May 15, 2017)

Some white og I'm taking down 











https://instagram.com/p/BUHqcV7hSubHjOGb-LMPH2obQ22EI5N45Ml_lQ0/


----------



## Budlight (May 17, 2017)

Hey yarddog thank you for keeping me on point yesterday   So I just got back from the Hydro store picked up two 2 x 4 tables and some pieces for my new DIY Aero cloner  should have some progress pics soon


----------



## Kraven (May 17, 2017)

Nice, looks like your making good progress on the rebuild.


----------



## Budlight (May 17, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Nice, looks like your making good progress on the rebuild.



 Thank you man slowly I'll get there few pieces at a time   Hope you're feeling a little better today man  :48:


----------



## Budlight (May 18, 2017)

OK I'm calling it a night :48:


----------



## Kraven (May 18, 2017)

Looking good man, don't forget to run support under the trays....water is heavy.


----------



## yarddog (May 18, 2017)

looking good budlight. its fun putting a project together


----------



## Budlight (May 18, 2017)

Thanks guys I greatly appreciate the compliments still a long ways to go on them till they're done I'll post up some more pics later today


----------



## grass hopper (May 22, 2017)

looks like quality. diy projects are fun!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 23, 2017)

That WOG looks killer. Smore any yet?


----------



## Budlight (May 23, 2017)

Slowly getting there still have a lot of tweaking to do and add three filters


----------



## Kraven (May 23, 2017)

Wow, nice job man, it's looking great.


----------



## Budlight (May 24, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> That WOG looks killer. Smore any yet?



 Yeah buddy she's kind of a light lemon  taste didn't really seem very strong   I'm going to give her one more try but she could get the punt  just not potent enough for me I have a fairly high tolerance  lately I've been having a hard time finding anything that will give me that coach lock  Effect  which helps my muscles relax


----------



## Budlight (May 24, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Wow, nice job man, it's looking great.



 Thanks for stopping by buddy I greatly appreciate the compliment


----------



## Budlight (May 24, 2017)

Looks like I got a few new friends to join in the party and a few more in the mail


----------



## Kraven (May 24, 2017)

Nice strains man, your gonna be pleased fosure on the other end....and they look at home in there new space.


----------



## Budlight (May 25, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Nice strains man, your gonna be pleased fosure on the other end....and they look at home in there new space.





Thanks man hope you're having a good morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight (May 25, 2017)

Girls are looking lonely in there nice clean room Think I'm gonna have to get them some more company







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraven (May 25, 2017)

Yup, in no time it will be packed like the tube in there


----------



## Budlight (May 26, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Yup, in no time it will be packed like the tube in there



 I can't wait I just got back from the Hydro store let me tell you  it was not easy getting that  4x8  Out of the back of my truck and into its new home discreetly without the neighbour seeing it was like  fighting with a 4x8  wet  lasagna noodle  I really can't wait to get it set up now  I really think I'm going to love this new system  just gives me more control over  everything


----------



## Kraven (May 26, 2017)

Fosure, I'm super happy you have made the changes....and you have worked really hard. I promise your effort will reap many rewards.


----------



## Budlight (May 28, 2017)

Quick pic of the white widow and the deep chunk x grape ape


----------



## Budlight (May 28, 2017)

Well the  cloner  looks like it's going to work 

http://youtu.be/2gFOewZgaFw


----------



## Budlight (May 28, 2017)

Her it is all together I feel like it turned out really well


----------



## Budlight (May 28, 2017)

I guess I should give them a little bit of light I heard they like that


----------



## umbra (May 28, 2017)

I would move the light 1 ft or so above the dome.


----------



## Budlight (May 28, 2017)

umbra said:


> I would move the light 1 ft or so above the dome.



 Thank you for the advice Umbra I will do that right away


----------



## Kraven (May 28, 2017)

Good call, i was gonna say same. Love the new cloner, it looks just as pro as all the building you have been doing. Your a very good carpenter and you have great skills.


----------



## Budlight (May 28, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Good call, i was gonna say same. Love the new cloner, it looks just as pro as all the building you have been doing. Your a very good carpenter and you have great skills.



 Thank you so much for the compliment man it really does mean a lot  I can't wait till tomorrow I think it should be painting time  now that I have both beds on timers know so I can leave them on attended for the day while the room dries


----------



## Keef (May 29, 2017)

I like the cloner Bud !-- I don't even use a dome !--My thought is that the leaves breathing and part of that is giving off water !- Seems to me there wouldn't be as much water loss thru the leaves in a moist environment  --more water the leages give off more they got to suck up thru the stem which sounds like it woyld encourage root development !-- They root just fine for U either way ! -- Check your sprayers every couple days make sure they don't clog since U running without a filter but U should be good to go !-- but the light is too close !-- U can clone on just ambient light !- With the cloner just stuck in the corner without a light !-- I run a broken Mars Hydro with only one side working over mine!


----------



## Budlight (May 29, 2017)

Keef said:


> I like the cloner Bud !-- I don't even use a dome !--My thought is that the leaves breathing and part of that is giving off water !- Seems to me there wouldn't be as much water loss thru the leaves in a moist environment  --more water the leages give off more they got to suck up thru the stem which sounds like it woyld encourage root development !-- They root just fine for U either way ! -- Check your sprayers every couple days make sure they don't clog since U running without a filter but U should be good to go !-- but the light is too close !-- U can clone on just ambient light !- With the cloner just stuck in the corner without a light !-- I run a broken Mars Hydro with only one side working over mine!



 Thanks for the advice keef normally I don't use a humidity dome either it's just because of all the work that's going on in there I don't want all the dusting dirty **** landing on them choking them out I usually just have them in that little cabinet with the bubble cloner  and a little white and blue LED bar


----------



## Budlight (May 30, 2017)

A new addition to the family nurse Larry F2 :dancing:


----------



## Budlight (Jun 1, 2017)

Hopefully I find something good in here

exodus cheese 
Cheesecake
Insane chem 91
Deep chunk x grape ape x strawberry Kush x White rhino
White cookie x strawberry Kush x White rhino


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2017)

WOO HOO, you got it going on..  I will be watching.


----------



## Budlight (Jun 1, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> WOO HOO, you got it going on..  I will be watching.



 Thanks Rose  I have some other new stuff coming in the mail that I'm really excited about but this  mean mail lady is torturing me  and won't give them to me hahah  maybe tomorrow  I sure hope you're having a good day :48:


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking good BL, nice strain selection.


----------



## Budlight (Jun 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Looking good BL, nice strain selection.



 Thanks buddy your orange cookie looks really amazing I bet she taste as good as she looks :48:


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2017)

Yes sir its a winner fosure, talked to the breeder yesterday and he has the beans in the fridge now aging before he does a very limited release.  It's kinda like Hippy Slayer except it tastes like Orange Crush pop and hits you like a #10 sledgehammer. Really an epic smoke and I know great smoke. Peace


----------



## Budlight (Jun 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Yes sir its a winner fosure, talked to the breeder yesterday and he has the beans in the fridge now aging before he does a very limited release.  It's kinda like Hippy Slayer except it tastes like Orange Crush pop and hits you like a #10 sledgehammer. Really an epic smoke and I know great smoke. Peace



 I would love to get my hands on a few of these  they sound even better than the agent orange  I really want a really orangey strain and a really lemony strain and a really strawberry  strain


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2017)

this would be one to source then fosure. I'll let you know before he does the drop so you can be ready since they will go fast and he is only gonna do a small drop to keep it elite for a bit....try to keep the pollen chuckers off it a minute.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2017)

First off that's gotta be one of the cleanest grow rooms I've seen. Were you planning on eating off of that floor? Second, that's a really nice cloner. I built something similar and they work really well. Great job bud!


----------



## Budlight (Jun 2, 2017)

Kraven said:


> this would be one to source then fosure. I'll let you know before he does the drop so you can be ready since they will go fast and he is only gonna do a small drop to keep it elite for a bit....try to keep the pollen chuckers off it a minute.



 Sweet Kraven I would really appreciate that man :banana:  you can't blame a guy  for wanting to keep it elite  A lot of hard work goes into that stuff


----------



## Budlight (Jun 2, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> First off that's gotta be one of the cleanest grow rooms I've seen. Were you planning on eating off of that floor? Second, that's a really nice cloner. I built something similar and they work really well. Great job bud!



 Thanks man I greatly appreciate the compliments I'm  starting to think of my rooms like my Lorider not quite sure if that's a good thing or not I always seem to get carried away with the low riders  but then again I'm starting to find my seed addiction is not much better  I Telya if I had the cash oh my God things would be read out a hand Hahahah :48:  hope you're having a good night so far man


----------



## Kraven (Jun 2, 2017)

Yea he has about 4-5 new strains he made, this summer is gonna be a break out summer for him. Just hate to see something you put years into developing to have a ton of people f2 it and then build off your work. I think all genetics should be used freely to keep us all in good gear, but those who make a living off their work really need a grace period so to speak to recoup some of the money so that they can continue to selectively breed fine gear. In the end, thats how we continue to move forward, on the backs of those who came before us...I just think that when you take years to selectively breed IBL's for work, you should get a little grace period before someone picks up your work and moves it into another direction.


----------



## Budlight (Jun 2, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Yea he has about 4-5 new strains he made, this summer is gonna be a break out summer for him. Just hate to see something you put years into developing to have a ton of people f2 it and then build off your work. I think all genetics should be used freely to keep us all in good gear, but those who make a living off their work really need a grace period so to speak to recoup some of the money so that they can continue to selectively breed fine gear. In the end, thats how we continue to move forward, on the backs of those who came before us...I just think that when you take years to selectively breed IBL's for work, you should get a little grace period before someone picks up your work and moves it into another direction.



 I couldn't agree with you more they should definitely get the recognition for all their hard work and honestly make the money they deserve because it's not an easy job  it definitely takes  A lot more time and patience than just growing some tasty bud  and like you said there's a lot of guys out there taking someone's hard work and making F2s  and putting their stomp on it  and undercutting the guy that did all the hard work  hope you're off to a good start this morning man


----------



## Kraven (Jun 2, 2017)

I am, gonna do some transplanting to set flower, then move some clones to veg, plus I'm curing last harvest so sorta monkeying with that all day, then less tomorrow until its right and can be stored. I'm gonna shake out dry ice hash too so a busy hour or two then the rain will set in and I'll get me a nap


----------



## Budlight (Jun 2, 2017)

Kraven said:


> I am, gonna do some transplanting to set flower, then move some clones to veg, plus I'm curing last harvest so sorta monkeying with that all day, then less tomorrow until its right and can be stored. I'm gonna shake out dry ice hash too so a busy hour or two then the rain will set in and I'll get me a nap



 Sounds like a perfect day I'm kind of taking it easy myself and just sitting back and looking at everything :48:


----------



## Budlight (Jun 2, 2017)

Here's a quick peek at my new nurse Larry F2 :48:







and one I took of the headband raspberry Kush


----------



## Kraven (Jun 2, 2017)

Man yea, they are looking right


----------



## Budlight (Jun 2, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Man yea, they are looking right



 Sweet glad I'm on the right track hope you're having a good night so far man :48:


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes sir, just busy time at harvest every month....things will settle pretty soon, just need to get my gear finished curing and into storage. Made some brownies that are way too strong [just the way I like them] lol


----------



## Budlight (Jun 6, 2017)

https://instagram.com/p/BVAOP1VhvxcKExUiMOmewUU6uYZr2MfWHl6cDE0/  :48:


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2017)

instagram link is bad


----------



## Budlight (Jun 6, 2017)

umbra said:


> instagram link is bad



 Hum I will see if I can figure it out


----------



## Keef (Jun 6, 2017)

Bud !-- Looks like your grow room is spick & span !-- I could use some lessons ! - Mine ? -- Pretty much looks like the aftermath of a tornado !-- Looking at your stuff makes me embarrassed !- Maybe I clean mine up ? -- 1st thing tomorrow !-- Looking good Cuz !-- Your Strawberry seed are in the fridge !-- I'll get them out when D.D. comes in !-- I hope U find what U looking for !-- I'm with U on the lemon too !-- Need a nice sweet strong lemon !


----------



## Budlight (Jun 6, 2017)

Keef said:


> Bud !-- Looks like your grow room is spick & span !-- I could use some lessons ! - Mine ? -- Pretty much looks like the aftermath of a tornado !-- Looking at your stuff makes me embarrassed !- Maybe I clean mine up ? -- 1st thing tomorrow !-- Looking good Cuz !-- Your Strawberry seed are in the fridge !-- I'll get them out when D.D. comes in !-- I hope U find what U looking for !-- I'm with U on the lemon too !-- Need a nice sweet strong lemon !



 Thanks buddy she's been a lot of work I hope to have all my rooms looking like that one I still have lots to do in there but I'm getting there funds are just tight these days I keep shaking that money tree but nothing falls out maybe next month Hahah :48:


----------



## yarddog (Jun 6, 2017)

my grow is always messy too


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2017)

I find life is messy. my grow, fuggetaboutit. i won't even let my husband go in my grow bathroom.


----------



## Budlight (Jun 7, 2017)

Gave everybody a spray with their herpe  Medicine now they're all talk nicely back into their beds 







These guys were looking at a little yellow so I figured I better give them some food


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking good bud...as always, super impressed with your skillz


----------



## Budlight (Jun 7, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Looking good bud...as always, super impressed with your skillz



 Thanks man I really appreciate  I can't wait  for these girls to agree when they want to eat half of them want to eat now and the other half of them are like no I'm not hungry so I can't let the timer do it's job yet next round will be much better because they'll be all at the same point at the same time when I took these girls from the Hydro and drop them in the Coco I think some of them didn't  like it at first and took him a bit for their routes to login and others were like hell yeah dad I love this


----------



## Budlight (Jun 14, 2017)

A couple quick shots I took today of the deep chunk x grape ape
Mendo purp 
Nightshade
Nurse Larry f2


----------



## Kraven (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi bud, I have been experimneting today and am really really dabed out.....


----------



## Kraven (Jun 14, 2017)

Hope you didn't  mind the pictures, thay are to remind me to tell oyu how easy this is 


oh thats Hippy Slayer. Peace


----------



## Budlight (Jun 14, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Hope you didn't  mind the pictures, thay are to remind me to tell oyu how easy this is
> 
> 
> oh thats Hippy Slayer. Peace



 Man that stuff looks awesome no I don't mind I enjoyed the pictures that hippie slayer looks great :48:


----------



## Budlight (Jul 15, 2017)

My white widow cross strawberry cross rhino







And a quick shot of the nurse Larry doing her thing


----------



## Budlight (Jul 17, 2017)

Pulling down some headband raspberry Kush today


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2017)

Woa, man, looks like some big ole buds there. nice.


----------



## Budlight (Jul 28, 2017)

Thought I'd throw up a quick pic of the nurse Larry she's coming along quite nicely thank you so much Rose


----------



## Kraven (Jul 28, 2017)

Man your really stepping up your game...great work Bud.


----------



## Budlight (Jul 28, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Man your really stepping up your game...great work Bud.



 Thank you so much for the compliment man your complements or what drives me to do better  I haven't ran any cool bloom this round just wanted to see how much of a difference it would make and I do notice a drastic difference I could just imagine what these girls would've look like with it


----------



## zem (Aug 1, 2017)

These are some nice results Budlight. Congrats!


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

zem said:


> These are some nice results Budlight. Congrats!



Thank you very much for the compliments my friend


----------



## robertr (Aug 1, 2017)

Good looking grow Bud, did you decide on the JOTI seeds you were looking at?
 I ordered the Blue God and the God's Green Crack, The Tripple berry you were looking at sounds good too.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 1, 2017)

3G is pretty good I have heard. Peace


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

robertr said:


> Good looking grow Bud, did you decide on the JOTI seeds you were looking at?
> I ordered the Blue God and the God's Green Crack, The Tripple berry you were looking at sounds good too.



It's good to see you robertr No I didn't end up getting the triple berry pie yet but I do have the God bud 2.0  his Whiteberry OG and his chemo  his chemo isn't as good as the UBC but it is still  really  good


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

It's good to see you Kraven  Man I still can't get over how good your press  looks I can't wait to get you to wire up mine


----------



## robertr (Aug 1, 2017)

That is cool Bud, you are doing great with what you have going now, good luck the rest of the way. :48:


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

robertr said:


> That is cool Bud, you are doing great with what you have going now, good luck the rest of the way. :48:



Thanks man what do you got growing on these days


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> 3G is pretty good I have heard. Peace



 I don't think I've heard of 3G yet how are you doing buddy


----------



## robertr (Aug 1, 2017)

Just waiting for my Satori to finish up, at 11 weeks now still a ways to go, the BEP came down a couple weeks ago.
 I have five of each of the Blue God and the God's Green Crack, germed 12 seeds, all but two made it and two BEP clones in veg.
 The tent will be a little fuller this time around.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

robertr said:


> Just waiting for my Satori to finish up, at 11 weeks now still a ways to go, the BEP came down a couple weeks ago.
> I have five of each of the Blue God and the God's Green Crack, germed 12 seeds, all but two made it and two BEP clones in veg.
> The tent will be a little fuller this time around.



 Sounds like it should be a good show I will definitely be watching


----------



## robertr (Aug 1, 2017)

I will try to get some pics up later on for sure.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 1, 2017)

3G = Gods Green Crack

Lemme know what size plates you want and then we will go from there. Peace


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> 3G = Gods Green Crack
> 
> Lemme know what size plates you want and then we will go from there. Peace



Oh lol  I guess that makes sense my buddies dad has a really nice cut of that waiting for me when I get to BC and supposedly a cut of Bubba not to not sure where the Bubba is from I have to wait till I get there to ask him  I was thinking I would probably get you to recommend me a size of plates you'll be my teacher  Full out on this project :48:


----------



## Kraven (Aug 1, 2017)

Sure a lot depends on how much you wanna squish at a time, I can make them any size. We will work it when the time comes. I'll shoot you a call after you get settled in and we can nail down just what you want fosure.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Sure a lot depends on how much you wanna squish at a time, I can make them any size. We will work it when the time comes. I'll shoot you a call after you get settled in and we can nail down just what you want fosure.



 Sounds good man hope things are going well in your world your  Garden is  looking great I'm  going to have  to start calling you frosty


----------



## Kraven (Aug 1, 2017)

, thanks ....got good gear to run. Hey I have not forgotten about the MM...my guy in Co is waiting for his money from the M cup and they should be sent along with it. I asked the other day and he said they take forever and a day sometimes depending on the time of year, but as soon as they get to him he will let me know. Sorry it has taken so long....hope them beans are worth the wait.


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

Kraven said:


> , thanks ....got good gear to run. Hey I have not forgotten about the MM...my guy in Co is waiting for his money from the M cup and they should be sent along with it. I asked the other day and he said they take forever and a day sometimes depending on the time of year, but as soon as they get to him he will let me know. Sorry it has taken so long....hope them beans are worth the wait.



 That is awesome news and they always say good things come to those who wait :48:   I really want can't wait to get to the new place man I have so much awesome stuff to fire up that I'm not even sad about starting off fresh I've got a little test run in the new system so I got an idea of what to expect and a whole bunch of fire to crack  thank you so much for everything man  I really do appreciate everything you've done for me


----------



## Kraven (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm glad I was able to help, hopefully you will get the chance to pass it on to another.


----------

